# Toyota bZ4X EV - Wheels may fall off - No Solution: Offers to Buy Back the $42K car



## Rover (Aug 8, 2022)

Toyota’s bZ4X is the company’s first stab into the electric vehicle zeitgeist. Initially, it appeared to be another winner from the Japanese manufacturer. But in June 2022, Toyota announced that wheels could potentially fall off of the bZ4X. “The hub bolt may loosen due to repeated sharp turns and sudden braking. Therefore, if you continue to drive in that state, abnormal noise will be generated, and in the worst case, the tires may fall off.” -Toyota









Without a Fix, Toyota Offers To Buy Back Recalled bZ4X


Without finding a solution for the bZ4X recall in June, Toyota knows customers aren't happy. Now, it is offering several incentives including a buyback program.




www.motorbiscuit.com





Well - Ooooopsy !


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2022)

Rover said:


> Toyota’s bZ4X is the company’s first stab into the electric vehicle zeitgeist. Initially, it appeared to be another winner from the Japanese manufacturer. But in June 2022, Toyota announced that wheels could potentially fall off of the bZ4X. “The hub bolt may loosen due to repeated sharp turns and sudden braking. Therefore, if you continue to drive in that state, abnormal noise will be generated, and in the worst case, the tires may fall off.” -Toyota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, youd think Toyota would have replaced these Lemons quicker since it's not a Minor problem or anything!


----------



## Rover (Aug 9, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Wow, youd think Toyota would have replaced these Lemons quicker since it's not a Minor problem or anything!


That's the thing, so far, Toyota has not been able to come up with a fix for the problem. So, for now, there are no replacements for the bZ4X.


----------

